# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Активация Windows XP (лицензионная)

## eAdmiralov

Два года назад я купил комп, там уже стояла Windows XP лицензионная Через год я переустановил Windows (тот же что и стоял на ПК ), при первом запуске попросил Активацию, выполнил то что просили, позвонил, продиктовал ДЛИИИНЮЩИЙ код, винда активировалась! Но сегодня утром снова попросил активацию, при этом я ничего не переустанавливал, активировал! Вопрос такой: Windows всегда просит активироваться через год (задумка продукта) или это связано с чем-то другим?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Макcим

Обратитесь в раздел "Помогите!", но сначала прочитайте правила.

----------


## Matias

Имеется ноутбук с OEM Windows XP HE. Активация через Интернет прошла без проблем. Скоро выйдет SP3, после установки которого потребуется повторная активация. Можно ли повторно активировать OEM Windows через Интернет или потребуется активация по телефону?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Имеется ноутбук с OEM Windows XP HE. Активация через Интернет прошла без проблем. Скоро выйдет SP3, после установки которого потребуется повторная активация. Можно ли повторно активировать OEM Windows через Интернет или потребуется активация по телефону?


Насколько помню, хомяки активируются много раз через инет. А вот про, только один раз, дальше - по телефону

----------


## XP user

> Насколько помню, хомяки активируются много раз через инет. А вот про, только один раз, дальше - по телефону


У меня Home. Всего один раз активировал в он-лайне. Бывает, однако (видел у других), что если вы обновляете железо (принтер, монитор, и т.д.), то тогда Windows может возражать и заново требовать активацию. Они там в Редмонде делают 'fingerprint' именно комплекта железа...

Paul

----------


## SDA

Активация привязана к материнке, к остальному железу нет(Повторение активации не требуется после стандартного изменения оборудования (например обновления видеоадаптера, установки дополнительного жесткого диска или ОЗУ, обновления дисковода для компакт- или DVD-дисков). Срок жизни OEM-версии равен сроку жизни самого компьютера. 
На пиратской требует активацию (так было на SP2), а происходит это вот из-за чего - дело в том, что наши "доблестные" пираты решили облегчить жизнь конечному пользователю. Они просто взломали два файла, отвечающих за активацию, и поместили их в таком непотребном виде в дистрибутив Windows XP. Получается, что система была взломана еще до установки Windows на  компьютер.
А когда  будет устанавливатmcя Service Pack, он заменит эти файлы на оригинальные и система мгновенно "вспомнит" о том, что она не активирована. Я думаю у лицензионной OEM Windows XP при установке SP3 активацию требовать не будет.

----------


## XP user

> Активация привязана к материнке, к остальному железу нет


Соглансно этому обзору, дело не ограничивается до материнки:



> These components are: the volume serial number of the boot disk (created by formatting); the _MAC address_ (a unique number embedded in the hardware) of an installed network adapter; the PCI hardware identification data from an installed CD-ROM drive, video card, IDE adapter, SCSI adapter and hard drive; the CPU model and serial numbers; the amount of RAM, and whether the system is dockable (laptop) or not (desktop).
> 
> Windows XP reevaluates this combination of hardware items whenever it starts up and discovers new devices. Microsoft now says that you can change up to six devices at a time, or your network interface card and three other devices, without having to reactivate. If you change the same component, such as your video card, over and over, it counts as only one change, and new components, such as a new modem or an extra memory module, do not count as a change. Meanwhile, if you buy a new PC with XP preinstalled, Microsoft says the computer manufacturer will probably link activation solely to the system BIOS. That means that you can change every single hardware component on your machine, and, as long as the BIOS is unchanged, you won't have to reactivate XP.


Paul

----------


## SDA

Прошивал BIOS и ставил другой процессор, активация не требовалась. Я так понимаю, что когда одновременно меняешь несколько железок, то требуется активация.

----------


## XP user

> Прошивал BIOS и ставил другой процессор, активация не требовалась. Я так понимаю, что когда одновременно меняешь несколько железок, то требуется активация.


Правильно.  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## anton_dr

По опыту - не обязательно. Бывало, активацию хотела после замены/добавления памяти, видеокарты. Один раз или CD, или DVD поставил. Пару раз - когда винты дополнительные подключал. Но, это было раньше, в последние года полтора таких случаев стало мало.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

А по теме SP - много раз ставил на лицензионную с SP1 второй сервис пак. Никакой активации после данной операции система не просила. Не думаю, что с SP3 ситуация изменится  :Smiley:

----------


## Merlin_jr

Абсолютно согласен с *anton_dr.* Установил SP3 на лицензионку, Винда активацию не просила.

----------


## Virtual

взял чистую сп2 проф, активация через инет, накатил все обновления...
2 из 3х компов попросили активацию. увы пришлось по телефону.

ЗЫ теперь покупая компы, требую чтоб в магазине не активировали, ставлю все обновления, после активирую через инет.

----------


## anton_dr

> ЗЫ теперь покупая компы, требую чтоб в магазине не активировали, ставлю все обновления, после активирую через инет.


По условиям соглашений с Microsoft, продавцы и сборщики *обязаны* сами активировать Windows. Так что вашей просьбой вы заставляете их нарушать условия соглашения.

----------


## Matias

> взял чистую сп2 проф, активация через инет, накатил все обновления...
> 2 из 3х компов попросили активацию.


Каким способом вы обновлялись? Через сайт Microsoft Update или с помощью функции автоматического обновления, встроенной в Windows? В последнем случае система вроде бы не должна требовать активации после установки апдейтов.

----------


## Virtual

обновление производилось с помощью обновлений скачаных с Microsoft Update
(набор исполняемых файлов), так как нет возможности тянуть все с Microsoft да и невыгодно это.

anton_dr увы да, а куда деватся.... надеюсь все знают какое удовольствие активация по телефону, а если 5-6 компов? да и удобней брать нективированную (намного надежней снести все и поставить винду уже полностью пропатченную и по большей части настроенную), а потом уже активировать

----------


## MC'LyP

А вы не пробовали перед установкой СП3 бэкапить папку windows\system32\oobe а потом ставить ее обратно? По моему помогает  :Smiley:

----------


## Matias

Нашел интересную статью, посвященную активации Windows XP. Там перечислены аппаратные компоненты, от которых зависит состояние активации Windows.
Windows Product Activation (WPA) on Windows XP

----------


## Matias

Некоторые криво написанные игры повреждают файл wpa.dbl, в котором хранится информация об активации WinXP, в результате чего система начинает требовать повторной активации. Для подстраховки можно скопировать оригинальный файл на флешку, а в случае возникновения такой ситуации произвести его замену. Разумеется, копирование файла следует производить после успешной активации WinXP. Для замены файла необходимо загрузиться в безопасном режиме. Поскольку активация Windows XP привязана к аппаратной части компьютера, эта процедура не является нарушением лицензионного соглашения.

----------


## sergey888

> Некоторые криво написанные игры повреждают файл wpa.dbl, в котором хранится информация об активации WinXP, в результате чего система начинает требовать повторной активации. Для подстраховки можно скопировать оригинальный файл на флешку, а в случае возникновения такой ситуации произвести его замену. Разумеется, копирование файла следует производить после успешной активации WinXP. Для замены файла необходимо загрузиться в безопасном режиме. Поскольку активация Windows XP привязана к аппаратной части компьютера, эта процедура не является нарушением лицензионного соглашения.


Ну а с виндовс 7 и 8 еще проще, делаете с помощью программы Advanced Tokens Manager бекап активации и потом если что просто восстанавливаете ее, кстати работает и после переустановки системы  :Wink:

----------


## Matias

Для WinXP тоже есть такая программа. Называется Windows Reactivator.

----------


## Matias

Иногда Windows XP внезапно начинает требовать активации, но выполнить эту процедуру не удается. В этом случае можно воспользоваться функцией продления триального периода, а затем повторить попытку активации. Для сброса триального периода выполните следующие действия:
1. Перезагрузите компьютер в безопасном режиме
2. Запустите командную строку (Пуск - Выполнить - cmd - Enter)
В командной строке введите следующую команду, а затем нажмите Enter


```
rundll32.exe syssetup,SetupOobeBnk
```

*Примечание*: команду следует вводить именно так, как она приведена
4. Введите *exit* для закрытия окна командной строки
5. Перезагрузите ПК в обычном режиме
6. Запустите мастер активации (Пуск - Все программы - Стандартные - Служебные - Активация Windows).
7. Выберите желаемый метод активации
8. После успешного завершения активации перезагрузите компьютер, а затем повторно запустите мастер активации. Если активация выполнена успешно, появится соответствующее сообщение.
Информация взята из этой темы на форуме Microsoft Answers.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

